# Red Dead Redemption



## b4ds33d (Jul 11, 2016)

anyone played this? i had it on 360 and think it was one of Rockstar's best games. anyway, if you have the disk or bought it on the xbox store, you can now play on xbox1. anyone that has it, i'd play some multiplayer. gamertag- b4d533d


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

great game completed it twice didnt like the multiplayer tho


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> great game completed it twice didnt like the multiplayer tho


really? i loved the multiplayer, they instituted co-op missions, and i remember having to play the mp awhile to really get into it but once i did, it was really good. i didn't get into the free-for-all griefing bullshit, which initially turned me off to it. once you get on missions and out of the hub areas it's pretty dope, esp if you are playing w a friend and.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> really? i loved the multiplayer, they instituted co-op missions, and i remember having to play the mp awhile to really get into it but once i did, it was really good. i didn't get into the free-for-all griefing bullshit, which initially turned me off to it. once you get on missions and out of the hub areas it's pretty dope, esp if you are playing w a friend and.


probably just me and the lack of friends lolol

found the single player so good, use to love the hunting.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 11, 2016)

the game is actually improved on xb1,all the frame rate reductions are resolved.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> the game is actually improved on xb1,all the frame rate reductions are resolved.


oooosh you make me wana get a xb1 now...

brought a ps4 just for gta5 but after the single player started feeling me age and got sick of kids killing me over n over again online lol


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 11, 2016)

1stblood...... said:


> oooosh you make me wana get a xb1 now...
> 
> brought a ps4 just for gta5 but after the single player started feeling me age and got sick of kids killing me over n over again online lol


yeah i was rather let down by gta5 online. if it was all heists and no griefing, it woulda been pure money.


----------



## 1stblood...... (Jul 11, 2016)

think im gonna get a xb1 actually, gave up on the ps4 like i said but the xb1 you can also play 360 games on carnt ya? is that what you mean by ''the game is actually improved on xb1,all the frame rate reductions are resolved'' ?

loved gears of war on the 360 aswel.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 11, 2016)

yeah, there's a lot of 360 games that are backward compatible. mostly the popular games. i know all the gears games are, and they remade gears 1. it looks like a xb1 game now.


----------



## outlier (Jul 13, 2016)

Awesome game! Gun was one of my favs before R* released RDR. Have to agree with you that it's R* best game by a long shot.

I should unpack my spankin' unused xb1 and test her out on a bit of red dead


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 13, 2016)

outlier said:


> Awesome game! Gun was one of my favs before R* released RDR. Have to agree with you that it's R* best game by a long shot.
> 
> I should unpack my spankin' unused xb1 and test her out on a bit of red dead


it's amazing how good it is. they could re-release this game and do nothing to it and it'd sell like crazy. as i'm playing through it again, and not playing all the bullshit that passes for games now, it's depressing games haven't gotten better than this. there's supposed to be a new one in development, and i can imagine this game on a modified gta5 engine...HFS


----------



## farmasensist (Jul 13, 2016)

It is a great game. I have it on the PS3 and didn't even know it had multiplayer. I'm going to try it out, personally I like the free for all griefing in GTA.

There's been a bunch of rumors of them working on a new red dead. I really hope it's true.


----------



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Aug 15, 2016)

Red Dead Redemption is my all time favorite game. I loved Red Dead Revolver for Ps2 as well. I still play it occasionally. I sincerely hope they do make another RDR.. Multiplayer was epic!


----------

